

Regulators open enquiry into wireless industry  - UsNThem
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/08/27/AR2009082701766.html

======
UsNThem
This should open up a very interesting debate.

\- The US wireless market is one of the most expensive for the consumer. \-
Competition has been highly limited - with extremely high barriers for entry.
\- The prepaid market ( a hit in many places) world over is nearly non-
existent here. The prepaid market is a very disloyal non-forgiving market for
the service provider but extremely sensible for the consumer.

I am curious what are the changes needed to improve the state of the wireless
telcomm business ?

------
UsNThem
Also at <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-10319483-38.html>

